# Packard Bell iPower GX-M 003GE



## King$tiffma$ter (18. Februar 2009)

Kann man mit diesem Laptop die folgenden Spiele auf guter Grafik zocken?

-Call of Duty 4
-Call of Duty 5
-Crysis
-Crysis Warhead
-GTA IV
-Pure

also was sagt ihr?

es müssen nicht alle spiele auf voller grafik laufen, am wichtigsten wären mir cod4, cod5 und pure.
GTA IV sollte auch auf guter grafik laufen.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2009)

laufen ja, aber was meinst du mit "guter grafik" ? auf mehr als mittel wird es ja nach game schwer.. erst recht bei GTA 4, da scheitern ja auch manche guten PCs. 

die karte ist in etwa vergleichbar mir einer 8800GT oder 3870 für desktop-PCs. ich hab ne 3870, da läuft alles noch, crysis auf max natürlich nicht, und die demo von FEAR2 bleibt auf hohen details ab und an kurz stehen.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (19. Februar 2009)

cod4 müsste schon auf guter grafik laufen oder? so 1680x1050
und cod5 und pure muss auch auf guter grafik laufen, die anderen sind eher nebensache


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2009)

cod4 sicher schon, cod5 vermutlich auch, denn die grafik is ja nicht mal besser als die von cod4 ^^   vlt. kannst du ja leute finden, die ne 8800GT oder 3870 haben und diese spiele zocken.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (20. Februar 2009)

warum? ist eine 8800GT so gut wie eine 9800M GTS??

und wenn jemand eine dieser karten hat, soll sich bitte hier melden!

GTA IV müsste normal auch laufen, nur nicht auf maximaler auflösung.
Die graka hat ja 1GB Vram und nen halbwegs guten prozzi hat er auch


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2009)

ja, hab ich doch oben schon geschrieben ^^


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (6. März 2009)

so hab jetzt das neuere modell gefunden.
Hier!

jetzt möcht ich wissen was ihr davon haltet??

die wichtigsten spiele sind:
- Cod4
- Cod5
- GTA IV ( nicht auf höchster auflösung )
- Crysis ( nicht auf höchster auflösung )
- Crysis Warhead ( nicht auf höchster auflösung )

also wär der was für mich?


----------



## Driver76 (7. März 2009)

ja du könntest auf gta iv auf high zocken aber bei crysis kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus vllt auch


----------

